# We snoozed big time today friends...



## cboutilier

Colin Cripps sold Greg Keelor's AC30 and '66 Bassman from his Instagram page today. They are both sold.


----------



## bzrkrage

$1800! Smokin deal!


----------



## Wootang

Very cool. Missed opportunity


----------



## DaddyDog

Yes I saw that too, about an hour too late. Perhaps I could have swung the Bassman, but the asking price on the Vox was $6500! IIRC


----------



## Chito

I saw that before the Bassman got sold. Too much hassle...


----------



## Distortion

I would think you could demand a lot more money for gear played by Keelor on tour and in video's


----------



## Diablo

Distortion said:


> I would think you could demand a lot more money for gear played by Keelor on tour and in video's


I dunno. Not much appeal outside our borders, limits it.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Chitmo

Meh!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Distortion said:


> I would think you could demand a lot more money for _getting to go to Colin Cripps’ house and see some bitchin’ gear_


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Distortion

2manyGuitars said:


> Fixed it for you.


Outside of Ontario guitar players not many people would no the name Collin Cripps. You could go to any area in Canada and ask anyone that listens to music over Thirty who Greg Keelor is and they would no.


----------



## Milkman

Distortion said:


> Outside of Ontario guitar players not many people would no the name Collin Cripps. You could go to any area in Canada and ask anyone that listens to music over Thirty who Greg Keelor is and they would no.


Most of them I suppose.

I had to google Greg Keelor (no offense to his fans).


----------



## Gretsch6120

I wonder if the prices where negotiable?


----------



## StratCat

cboutilier said:


> Colin Cripps sold Greg Keelor's AC30 and '66 Bassman from his Instagram page today. They are both sold.


is Keelor aware that Cripps is selling his gear?


----------



## Diablo

Distortion said:


> Outside of Ontario guitar players not many people would no the name Collin Cripps. You could go to any area in Canada and ask anyone that listens to music over Thirty who Greg Keelor is and they would no.


Did you mean under thirty? I would think 99% of Blue Rodeo fans are over 30.

I admit, i have never heard of Colin Cripps.








after googling him, ive heard of a couple of his bands though. But not my thing.


----------



## Distortion

Diablo said:


> Did you mean under thirty? I would think 99% of Blue Rodeo fans are over 30.
> 
> I admit, i have never heard of Colin Cripps.
> View attachment 341409
> 
> after googling him, ive heard of a couple of his bands though. But not my thing.


Anyone over thirty would no Keelor's music. Read it again


----------



## cboutilier

Diablo said:


> Did you mean under thirty? I would think 99% of Blue Rodeo fans are over 30.
> 
> I admit, i have never heard of Colin Cripps.
> View attachment 341409
> 
> after googling him, ive heard of a couple of his bands though. But not my thing.


The other 1% are 2/4 of my cover band. We're 29 and 27. Keelor's solo on 5 Days was the first guitar solo I tried to learn.


----------



## Diablo

Distortion said:


> Anyone over thirty would no Keelor's music. Read it again


I read it again...but this post clears it up...when you say "no" meaning "know".


----------



## Diablo

cboutilier said:


> The other 1% are 2/4 of my cover band. We're 29 and 27. Keelor's solo on 5 Days was the first guitar solo I tried to learn.


you must get a lot of free drinks from the cougars when you play.
Its brilliant. I wish I came up with angles like that when I was younger.


----------



## StratCat

Diablo said:


> Did you mean under thirty? I would think 99% of Blue Rodeo fans are over 30.
> 
> I admit, i have never heard of Colin Cripps.
> 
> after googling him, ive heard of a couple of his bands though. But not my thing.


Cripps has been around along time, dating back to the 80’s with The Spoons and Crash Vegas. Phenomenal guitar player. He is so good with Kathleen Edwards, great addition to Blue Rodeo. He was recently featured in Fretboard Journal discussing his Bernie amp.


----------



## StratCat

cboutilier said:


> The other 1% are 2/4 of my cover band. We're 29 and 27. Keelor's solo on 5 Days was the first guitar solo I tried to learn.


do you mean the extended freaking amazing (mistakes and all) solo off this album???? It’s so raw!


----------



## cboutilier

StratCat said:


> do you mean the extended freaking amazing (mistakes and all) solo off this album???? It’s so raw!
> 
> View attachment 341435


Of course. It's so good.


----------



## Diablo

StratCat said:


> Cripps has been around along time, dating back to the 80’s with The Spoons and Crash Vegas. Phenomenal guitar player. He is so good with Kathleen Edwards, great addition to Blue Rodeo. He was recently featured in Fretboard Journal discussing his Bernie amp.


Ya I definitely recognize the bands he's played with, just never heard his name before, never meant any disrespect.

perhaps he was a journeyman like Pete Thorn, that unless you were a guitarist and followed those bands he played in, in detail you would know, but the layperson wouldnt? The rest of us tend to know the founders of bands better than the replacements. Every one knows Gene, Paul, Ace and Peter, not sure they know Bruce, Mark, Tommy and Eric


----------

